# Cool Summer Dinner Idea (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Jun 27, 2011)

The past few days have been around 110 here!! Right now, my outdoor thermometer says 112!  On days like this I do not feel like heating up the house making hot meals.

So, my squash is putting out male flowers at the moment, so I decided to use some!  Here is a cool summer dinner idea.

Squash blossoms stuffed with Chicken salad, carrot strips, grapes and some really nice Potato Chips from Trader Joe's.







And for dessert we had a cheese blintz with an apricot glaze.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks yummy! Here is one of my favorite  summer dinners:
- Lettuce
- Cottage Cheese
- Diced/Chunked Pear
- Light Vidalia Onion Dressing(Newman's Own, Hannaford, or Market Basket... *NOT* vinegarette!! )

Make a bed of lettuce on a plate, top lettuce with cottage cheese, top cottage cheese with pear, and drizzle vidalia onion dressing over the top! This is one of THE MOST refreshing summer dinners ever!  Now I'm hungry!  Where'd I put that can of pear halves in juice?!?!?


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2011)

I should not have opened this post!! I haven't had a thing to eat since 10p last night and am not allowed to eat until tomorrow afternoon (medical testing in the morning)... 

BUT - I will say that those dishes look YUMMY!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 27, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I should not have opened this post!! I haven't had a thing to eat since 10p last night and am not allowed to eat until tomorrow afternoon (medical testing in the morning)...
> 
> BUT - I will say that those dishes look YUMMY!!


Ahw... you're right Emily, you shouldn't have opened this thread until after your testing tomorrow.   I hope you get answers and good results.


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I am so hungry!!  There are so many things I want to eat tomorrow for lunch...don't know how I'm gonna decide!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 27, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might I suggest a buffet?


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry to hijack Rebbetzin!  Your food looks so yummy you set me to  

Would you mind sharing your cheese blintz recipe??  Pretty please


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jun 28, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Would you mind sharing your cheese blintz recipe??  Pretty please


Very easy, you begin with a crepe recipe.  I cut the recipe in half so it only makes about three crepes.

Crepes

1/2 cup milk
1 tbs melted butter
1 egg
1/4 cup flour
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking powder

Filling

Cream Cheese
Powdered Sugar (to taste)
Blend together well.
(Make enough for a heaping tablespoon in each crepe)

Melt butter in warmed milk, let cool a bit, beat in egg, then add dry ingredients, beat together, batter will be thin. Heat a non stick or well seasoned pan.  A light coat of oil helps the crepes to not stick.  Pour about 1/4 cup in hot pan, tilt pan so batter covers the bottom of the pan. Let it cook on one side until it is dry on the top. Turn over to cook other side. Don't over cook, just lightly browned.

Remove from pan with a good sized spatula, place on a cookie sheet or plate, put filling in center, fold edges over filling  to make a  small rectangle. Put finished crepes in an oven proof pan. Keep warm in low oven 

Glaze

Equal amounts of
Apricot Jam
Butter

(I put the jam and butter in a glass cup, "nuke" it until the butter melts and the jam is liquid. 
Stir well, and put over blintz just before serving. )


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 28, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Looks yummy! Here is one of my favorite  summer dinners:
> - Lettuce
> - Cottage Cheese
> - Diced/Chunked Pear
> ...


I grew up in wisconsin and we did the version with lettuce, cottage cheese, canned peaches and a little miracle whip on top, with salt and pepper.  My husband thinks I am crazy here in Virginia. 

Now I am hungry. 

I am going to try the pears on it. 

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## elevan (Jun 28, 2011)

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!

And now that I'm allowed to eat I can give it a try!


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow now I am starving. Looks delicious.


----------

